Are WhatsApp group a real pain? - chintan39
======
zouhir37
They actually are if the mute for a long time was not available. I have muted
multiple groups as I can't keep up and all good. but be careful when exiting a
group, that might make you look like a 2nd class citizen when you catch up in
person after that!

~~~
chintan39
Very true, even exiting is a pain

